# ~90% Pt with 10% Ni, W, Ir



## metatp (Oct 28, 2010)

I have a small potential source of platinum. Some is 92% Pt w/8% W. Some is 90% Pt w/10% Ir. Some is 90% Pt w/10% Ni.

My question is, should I just combine it all together, or should I keep them separated? It may only be a few grams of each. 

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 28, 2010)

If it were me I would keep it separated, but I'm anal about keeping my scrap sorted.

Steve


----------

